# Help with Massachusetts Stair Code, please!



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a friend help me months ago frame out a bathroom upstairs in my barn. Everything had to be cheated a certain way to make room for certain hallways, etc...

What I'm left with, is a very small area with which to build a staircase.
I will be building it with a landing and a 90 degree turn.

I've crunched all the numbers and all the possible rise/run figures over and over.

THe way I calculate that I can fit in a staircase without cutting into the doorway, are as follows:

11 runs at 10" per run
12 rises at 8 7/16" per rise.

I'm pretty sure the run is within code, but not sure about the rise. The existing stairs are about 9 7/16 rise, so it will be an improvement, at least, but I'd like to try to build them to code.

There is simply no alternative but to make my hallway upstairs illegally narrow by taking out a joist and moving the whole staircase further in.

I tried calling the building inspector today but he's out. Also didn't want to get grilled as to where I am, do I have a permit, etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

IRC R311.5.3.1 The maximum riser height shall be 7-3/4 inches...











- www.stairways.org/pdf/2006%20Stair%20IRC%20SCREEN.pdf


--------------

 [FONT=&quot]Home Inspection: ""A business with illogically high liability, slim profit margins and limited economies of scale. An incredibly diverse, multi-disciplined consulting service, delivered under difficult in-field circumstances, before a hostile audience in an impossibly short time frame, requiring the production of an extraordinarily detailed technical report, almost instantly, without benefit of research facilities or resources." - Alan Carson[/FONT]


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you rebuilding/repairing existing stairs?
Is so then in some cases you are grandfathered
But usually if you are rebuilding the inspector will want you to meet current code
Given the option, keeping the landing space/hallway area is usually preferred


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

No way you can make that landing turn 180 instead of 90? That way, 14 treads would be a breeze.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

Well,

I pulled apart the upper landing earlier and moved it back 12". This leaves a true 36" hallway up top, and will allow for a 7 3/4 rise, and an 11" run.

Solved.

Questions:

is a 36" staircase width measured end of tread to end of tread, or it the width INSIDE the railings (or in my case, between the finish skirtboard and the inside of the railing?)

Likewise, i measured the 36" leaving room for drywall, but calculated right to the end of the floor, and NOT to inside the railing, however wide that will be, not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

schmolze said:


> is a 36" staircase width measured end of tread to end of tread, or it the width INSIDE the railings (or in my case, between the finish skirtboard and the inside of the railing?)


It's in R311.5.1:











Again, see http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2006%20Stair%20IRC%20SCREEN.pdf , it will make all this _much_ clearer.

-------------

 [FONT=&quot]Home Inspection: ""A business with illogically high liability, slim profit margins and limited economies of scale. An incredibly diverse, multi-disciplined consulting service, delivered under difficult in-field circumstances, before a hostile audience in an impossibly short time frame, requiring the production of an extraordinarily detailed technical report, almost instantly, without benefit of research facilities or resources." - Alan Carson[/FONT]


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Michael Thomas said:


> Again, see http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2006 Stair IRC SCREEN.pdf , it will make all this _much_ clearer.


He couldn't see the Stairways.org site earlier... the first URL was bad.  :no:


----------

